# Do I burnt these tweeters?



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi, how are you? I have been using these tweeters for three weeks on my Samsung HT-D5300. 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/191135988878?nav=SEARCH

When I turned on the home theater today the tweeters were sounding very low even with the volume up. Why are they sounding like this? Do I burnt the tweeters?

Thanks


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

If you have changed nothing else and the wires are all still hooked up... I would think they are damaged, but more info is required to safely determine what is going on. 

Did you listen to them loud? 
How much power are they rated for? 
What ere you powering them with?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have to question the power handling of those "tweeters" 30watts normal, 500watts peak is a bit odd to say the least. 
A tweeter by nature can not handel a lot of power and certainly not a full range signal.


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> If you have changed nothing else and the wires are all still hooked up... I would think they are damaged, but more info is required to safely determine what is going on.
> 
> Did you listen to them loud?
> How much power are they rated for?
> What ere you powering them with?


I used to listen to them very loud. I think they rated for 30 RMX. And the home theater where I have them hooked up is 3ohm 175 RMX per channel.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

djloui said:


> I used to listen to them very loud. I think they rated for 30 RMX. And the home theater where I have them hooked up is 3ohm 175 RMX per channel.


From what you just said... I would say they are toast or almost toast. I would look for replacement tweeters.


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> From what you just said... I would say they are toast or almost toast. I would look for replacement tweeters.


Do you think I can replace it for these ones?
http://m.ebay.com/itm/191259375669?nav=SEARCH


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm trying to understand why you are using tweeters with that Samsung system? It is a soundbar and subwoofer correct?


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> I'm trying to understand why you are using tweeters with that Samsung system? It is a soundbar and subwoofer correct?


I'm using tweeters on this 5.1 Samsung home theater because it doesn't sound with clarity or treble.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So your adding it to the existing speakers? You may have damaged the samsungs amplifier as well by doing so.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

djloui said:


> I'm using tweeters on this 5.1 Samsung home theater because it doesn't sound with clarity or treble.


Maybe you should look at a different 5.1 setup if what you have doesn't sound like you want... Can you still return the 5.1 you have or is it too late (you never said when you purchased the 5.1 setup)?


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Maybe you should look at a different 5.1 setup if what you have doesn't sound like you want... Can you still return the 5.1 you have or is it too late (you never said when you purchased the 5.1 setup)?


I bought it three years ago. I guess I would have to get used to it untill I buy a better system.


----------



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

I would not mess with replacing speakers in cheap systems. Replacement tweeters on cheaper speakers are a gamble at best. 
Here are some inexpensive decent sounding options
5.1 systems from 
Monoprice
Product Number: 8247
This is under $100 and will keep with most any sound bar application 

This is under $200 and will beat most any sound bar application 
Product Number: 10565

or Polk 6750 system.


2pc speaker fro Dayton in B652(under $40) or B652 Air (under $60)
Dayton Sub 800 under $100. for cheap 2.1 sound

This is money better spent and will give sound quality that you are looking.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The problem is the Samsung system is a package system and you can not use other speakers with it because the class D amps are only rated to drive those 3ohm speakers.


----------

